# Spruce Meadows Masters 2009: 6 Bar



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous pix. I feel sorry for that first horse though, I would have road rash on my butt from skidding. LOL And I have a question. 

What is the contraption that is being used as a bit on the sorrel in the last pic and the bay in the pic just above the gray?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

smrobs said:


> Gorgeous pix. I feel sorry for that first horse though, I would have road rash on my butt from skidding. LOL And I have a question.
> 
> What is the contraption that is being used as a bit on the sorrel in the last pic and the bay in the pic just above the gray?


Sorry, but I don't have an answer for ya. I thought it was so odd and bulky I had to get a photo.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PS - yes there are 2 different bays crashing through the jump in the first few pictures.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

HOLY MOLY!!!! that is some high jumping!!! The second grey horse made it look easy though lol, he could of had another foot lol. The first horse, poor guy, thats what you call a english sliding stop lol. Looks like it was fun.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness we got our butts kicked. 
I was really hoping we'd pull it off this year; we had such a strong team. 

That was a tough jump! At least nobody got really hurt though. 
Awesome pictures! 
They're some pretty awkward looking jumpers! LOL


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Those are some great captures! Looks like only a few horses cleared the last jump. That must have been a fun event to go to.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

PaintedHooves said:


> Those are some great captures! Looks like only a few horses cleared the last jump. That must have been a fun event to go to.


The last jump, 6'5" I believe, only one horse cleared, the absolute last pictures. 


Steph (Steff? Sorry I can never remember...  ) YES! What an odd year for crashes!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I love picture 12, what a nice picture! That camera sure does work good!  

I hate to say it but I had a good laugh looking at the rest, the one gray looks like he is doing a jack rabbit jump!  LOL


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I LOVE spills pictures Tiff!! That's why I posted even the crappy blurry pixely ones


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

that sorrel is wearing a hackamore I think.... I have seen it in D.C. several times, and that large black thing is probably to either a) not hurt. or b) apply pressure over more surface.... but IDK I could be wrong all together lol


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's a hack of some sort, I just can't figure out what kind of hack! lol


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Awesome pictures. I love the expressions of the people in the background lol


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I LOVE spills pictures Tiff!! That's why I posted even the crappy blurry pixely ones


LOL
I totally laughed, too!
Seems we got have a horrible sense of humour. :lol:

(And yup, it's Steff!)


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Amazing and funny, I didn't know that there were jumps that high and the some of the refusals like the English slid, are priceless.


----------



## mckenna310 (Aug 9, 2009)

wow do you see the bit on that bay? how could a horse need that much leverage?

very cool pics. but i feel bad for the horses, honestly it just scares them and breaks thier confidence.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I love the dapple grey who soared over it, knees tucked neatly under his chin in a simple full cheek snaffle! Great pics! Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## M2twisted (Sep 9, 2009)

i was looking at the horses, and the spills so much i didn't notice how high the fence was, HA!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Ahhh Spruce Meadows. When I was growing up, and even to the day I moved away from home - I watched every single telly broadcast of Spruce Meadows comps. 

Everytime I heard a riders name being announced as they walked through the clock tower, I got goose bumps and I swore to my Mommy that one day, that'll be me.

I used to dream about compeating only at Spruce Meadows, and to beable to ride beside Ian Millar - the greatest rider of all time in my opinion...lol - and then my Mom burst my bubble.

Jokingly only, "Yeah, when you finally make it to Spruce Meadows, Ian Millar will be in a wheel chair"

Niiiiiicccceee. LOL


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


>




That horse looks so familiar. Do you know it's name and the rider?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Rissa said:


> That horse looks so familiar. Do you know it's name and the rider?


Ashlee Bond on Chivas Z


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh.my.goodness. I think my heart would fail me cantering up to one of those jumps! Amazing horses and riders though, even the ones that crashed and burned.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It amazes me how high they jump! I am always shocked. Think of how brave those horses have to be to even try to jump that high, incredible.

Good shots Allie, keep working on those shots!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow Class Pics! Whats The Big Bit The Bay Has? In The 3rd Last Pic?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> Wow Class Pics! Whats The Big Bit The Bay Has? In The 3rd Last Pic?


It's a snaffle/hack combo.


----------

